# WC III - Footmen Frenzy Zocker hier?



## Cannibal Corpse (29. Dezember 2008)

Abend,

wollt nur mal wissen, ob es hier auch einige Leute gibt, die süchtig nach "Footy" sind? Egal ob 4.2, 5.4 oder sonst welche Ver.

Wer spielt regelmäßig, wie heißt ihr, eure Lieblingsheros,....

Lasset uns plaudern


----------



## theLamer (29. Dezember 2008)

hm... was is mit Tower Defense? Da spiel ich immer alle 
X Hero Siege?
Hero Line Wars?

Wenn ich Footy spiele (kommt selten vor), dann die version mit den unkaputtbaren haupthäusern


----------



## zettiii (1. März 2009)

Ich spiele gerne und viel Footman Frenzy 
aber auch 
-footy vs grunts
-hero line (wars) auch custom
-maul
Joa in letzer Zeit spiele ich eig. nurnoch Wc3 ^^

mfg


----------



## xaxa (9. März 2009)

ja ich


----------

